# Zoo Pics 3



## MrFotoFool (Jul 20, 2014)

Last thread is getting long, starting a new one. Post your favorite zoo photos below.

I will start it off with a recent shot at a summer night opening at Reid Park Zoo. Canon 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS) and 1.4x extender. Racked out to full 280mm (and cropped in post) and wide open at f4 (extender takes one stop away). ISO 2500.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 23, 2014)

Will try another one to bump the thread and see if I can get others to join in. This one is from Houston Zoo and will be in a new book I am self-publishing called Zoos Of The Southwest.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 22, 2014)

Jaguar in water, Zoo Miami, August 2014.


----------



## sunseeker (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi.
Servion Zoo, Switzerland.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2014)

sunseeker said:


> Hi.
> Servion Zoo, Switzerland.



I really like this one. Well done sunseeker.


----------



## chops411 (Aug 22, 2014)

Smithsonian zoo by chops411, on Flickr

Smithsonian Zoo Washington D.C.


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 22, 2014)

Korkeasaari, Helsinki zoo, Finland.
From the event "Night of the cats"


----------



## chops411 (Aug 22, 2014)

clouded leopard by chops411, on Flickr
Nashville Zoo


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice shot chops411. Nashville is definitely the best place to photograph clouded leopards.


----------



## photomike (Aug 25, 2014)

Dallas Zoo a few years ago. 70-300mm L on a T2i (what I had at the time)






With that stare, wonder what he's thinking


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 26, 2014)

Jaguar at Zoo Miami, August 2014. 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS). JPEG from camera with no processing other than size reduction.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 1, 2014)

Juvenile puma, Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, September 1, 2014.


----------



## chops411 (Sep 2, 2014)

nice puma shot


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm torn about having the glass in the way for this one... He looks well-fed but I wouldn't care to test that idea.

Jim


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 17, 2014)

60D, 70-200 2.8 with 2x tele ISO 100, 610mm, 5.6, 1/1000, a tiny bit of LR and Nik


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 17, 2014)

need more practice on quad strips


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 19, 2014)

Florida panther at Flamingo Gardens, August, 2014.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 4, 2014)

Our new baby elephant at Reid Park Zoo (Tucson). First elephant birth in Arizona.


----------



## candyman (Oct 4, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> Our new baby elephant at Reid Park Zoo (Tucson). First elephant birth in Arizona.


Lovely photo and great animal those elephants.


----------



## candyman (Oct 4, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> Florida panther at Flamingo Gardens, August, 2014.


Great one. Is that behind glass or open?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 4, 2014)

candyman said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > Florida panther at Flamingo Gardens, August, 2014.
> ...



The Florida panther is through glass.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 6, 2014)

Lake District Wild Life Park

5DMKIII 70-300mm L



American Bald Eagle, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Rupells Griffon Vulture, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Ring Tailed Lemur, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Ring Tailed Lemur with baby, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Ring Tailed Lemur with baby, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Lar Gibbon, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Meerkat, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Gibbon, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Red Panda, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## offfocus (Oct 6, 2014)

Very nice set Tom! The first pic looks so similar to mackguyver profile pic 


tomscott said:


> Lake District Wild Life Park
> 
> 5DMKIII 70-300mm L
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 6, 2014)

long time reader, first time poster . . . shot in Cleveland


----------



## candyman (Oct 6, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Lake District Wild Life Park
> 
> 5DMKIII 70-300mm L
> 
> ...



Tom, Absolutely wonderful! Like the ring tailed lemur behind bars! And the lar gibbon and the ring talied lemur with the young one.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## auditom (Oct 6, 2014)

1Ds MIII with EF135mm L @ f 5


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 12, 2014)

@tomscott - nice series


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 12, 2014)

Juvenile elephant brothers sparring (a three year old and seven year old).
Reid Park Zoo, Tucson, Arizona, USA, October 11, 2014.


----------



## andersde (Nov 2, 2014)

Couple of recent ones from dublin zoo.


Asian Lion & Cub - Dublin Zoo by andersde, on Flickr



Lion and Cub - Dublin Zoo by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 2, 2014)

andersde said:


> Couple of recent ones from dublin zoo.



The B&W works well for these.

Jim


----------



## jrista (Nov 2, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> Last thread is getting long, starting a new one. Post your favorite zoo photos below.
> 
> I will start it off with a recent shot at a summer night opening at Reid Park Zoo. Canon 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS) and 1.4x extender. Racked out to full 280mm (and cropped in post) and wide open at f4 (extender takes one stop away). ISO 2500.




Awesome photo!


----------



## jrista (Nov 2, 2014)

andersde said:


> Couple of recent ones from dublin zoo.
> 
> 
> Asian Lion & Cub - Dublin Zoo by andersde, on Flickr
> ...




Beautiful shots!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 23, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Cute Baby Animals (CAB) are Money In The Bank (MITB)
> 
> C'mon, who doesn't love lion cubs. Four of these "little" fellows at the Philadelphia Zoo.



GREAT! Very cute.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 23, 2014)

Serval kitten at San Diego Zoo. November 19, 2014.
5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS).


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> Serval kitten at San Diego Zoo. November 19, 2014.
> 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS).



Cute.  Nice picture MrFotoFool.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 23, 2014)

GraFax said:


> That's a nice one. Haven't been to the SDZ for a while. I remember November as being perfect weather in SD.



Yes the weather was perfect. If you have not been there for a while you may not have seen this exhibit. It opened a couple years ago next to the kopje where the klipspringers are. Originally it held a North China leopard, for which the exhibit was too small IMO, but then it held caracal and now serval, for which it is ideally suited.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 9, 2014)

Leucistic rhea up close with a wide angle lens (24-105L at 24mm) on a 5D3.
Reid Park Zoo (Tucson, Arizona), December 6, 2014.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2014)

^^^ ;D Hilarious

Nicely done.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2015)

At Zoo Zurich, Switzerland, which has I believe the best snow leopard exhibit in the world. Taken February 2015.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 25, 2015)

Today (March 24, 2015) at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum in Tucson.
5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS).


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> At Zoo Zurich, Switzerland, which has I believe the best snow leopard exhibit in the world. Taken February 2015.



Beautiful shot, MrFotoFool.


----------



## NorbR (Mar 25, 2015)

Indeed, beautiful shot, MrFotoFool. 

I've been to that same zoo a couple of times, but I've never managed to find any activity from those snow leopards. So all I have is pictures of them sleeping ... lazy cats :


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 25, 2015)

NorbR said:


> Indeed, beautiful shot, MrFotoFool.
> 
> I've been to that same zoo a couple of times, but I've never managed to find any activity from those snow leopards. So all I have is pictures of them sleeping ... lazy cats :



I waited all day for this shot. I had gone to Zurich specifically for snow leopards, got to the exhibit right after 9am opening, and they kept resting on the far right side all day. I left and went back a couple times but it was not until 3pm that they crossed the exhibit from right to left and I got this shot.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 28, 2015)

Recently I was in England and received a private tour of the Rare Species Conservation Centre. They really do have a lot of rarities (animals not typically seen in zoos). Are there any animal connoisseurs out there who can identify this one?

5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS).


----------



## ad (Mar 29, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> Are there any animal connoisseurs out there who can identify this one?


Not certain, but it looks like a narrow-striped mongoose to me.

ad


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 29, 2015)

ad said:


> Not certain, but it looks like a narrow-striped mongoose to me.
> 
> ad


We have a winner! Also known as narrow-striped boky or boky boky.


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 29, 2015)

100macro L and 6D. through the glass. . .

pierre


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 29, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> 100macro L and 6D. through the glass. . .
> 
> pierre



Really nice. I have never thought of macro work for an aquarium. Is that a fish?


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 30, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > 100macro L and 6D. through the glass. . .
> ...



thanx!
It's an octopus. For some reason the light in the tank is blue so it comes out like that.

pierre


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 30, 2015)

couple more with the same lens. . .

pierre


----------



## candyman (Mar 30, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> couple more with the same lens. . .
> 
> pierre



Very nice photos Pierre
I like the first one close-up. Well done


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 30, 2015)

click it! it was some kind of open zoo. 1100D and 50mm 1.8 i think

the tree climbing monkeys were especially specially entertaining


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> couple more with the same lens. . .
> 
> pierre



Very nice shots Pierre. Well done.


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 4, 2015)

three more from last week.
24-105 and 100-400. 
The color of the lions was incredible. They are usually so dull, but this is almost straight out of the camera.

pierre


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 19, 2015)

The tiger in that "open zoo" is bolted to the floor with a chain around its neck. That is not the kind of place I would want to support.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 20, 2015)

From Arignar Anna Zoological Park, Chennai, India


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 21, 2015)

First time posting in this amazing thread.


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 21, 2015)

More pics from Yorkshire Wildlife Park, Doncaster, UK.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 2, 2015)

Bongo at Fossil Rim Wildlife Center in Texas, earlier this week.
5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS).


----------



## C4RBON (May 16, 2015)

From the Fort Worth Zoo


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 16, 2015)

C4RBON said:


> From the Fort Worth Zoo



Love the lion in the rain!


----------



## C4RBON (May 17, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> C4RBON said:
> 
> 
> > From the Fort Worth Zoo
> ...



Here is another-


----------



## ani2015 (May 26, 2015)

Click said:


> sunseeker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



wow, amazing photo


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's a few from a trip to the Central Park Zoo, NYC:



IMG_8396 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr



IMG_8322 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr



IMG_8319 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr



IMG_8298 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Here are 2 from the Smithsonian Zoo in Washington D.C. The bottom picture of the otter is my favorite animal shot I've taken.



IMG_3636 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr



IMG_3600 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr


----------



## Mooney (Jul 11, 2015)

Went to the Toronto Zoo a couple months back and was lucky enough to see a Panda!



IMG_5761 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_5725 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_5639 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 9, 2015)

Mountain lion, this morning at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. 5D3 with 24-105L IS.


----------



## ejenner (Aug 18, 2015)

A bit of a 'cheat' zoo shot here. The keepers were exercising a 4 day old Chilean Flamingo chick they are hand-rearing, so I got to see him/her outside the enclosure. 

Second is a peacock with chick. Peacocks roam free at the Denver zoo, but are definitely part of the zoo inhabitants.


----------



## ejenner (Aug 18, 2015)

Non chick shots. I use a macro a lot. Interestingly perhaps the 100mm macro and fisheye are my favorite aquarium lenses.



Hello. by Edward Jenner, on Flickr


Stellar Sea Eagle. Through wire with the 135L. Had to PP the wire out of the OOF areas. Even if it doesn't affect the in-focus part the bokeh is really nasty.



Stellar Sea Eagle, Denver Zoo by Edward Jenner, on Flickr

Blue dart frog



Poison Arrow Frog, Denver Zoo by Edward Jenner, on Flickr




And another chick - Tawny Frogmouth this time.




Kermit the Frogmouth by Edward Jenner, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 18, 2015)

The sea eagle splashing is very dramatic!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 18, 2015)

Puma cub this week at Wildlife World Zoo and Aquarium in Arizona, USA.
5D3 with Sigma 85 f1.4 (set to f2 I think).


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi MrFotoFool. 
This is a fabulous shot, beautiful subject, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> Puma cub this week at Wildlife World Zoo and Aquarium in Arizona, USA.
> 5D3 with Sigma 85 f1.4 (set to f2 I think).


----------



## tomscott (Sep 18, 2015)

South Lakes Safari Zoo, went to test out the 150-600mm



Jaguar, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Pigmy Hippo, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Tayra, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Hamadryas Baboon, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Hamadryas Baboon, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Parrots, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Sumatran Tiger, South Lakes Safari Zoo, Tamron 150-600mm by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> Puma cub this week at Wildlife World Zoo and Aquarium in Arizona, USA.
> 5D3 with Sigma 85 f1.4 (set to f2 I think).



So cute  Beautiful shot. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2015)

tomscott said:


> South Lakes Safari Zoo, went to test out the 150-600mm



Very nice series, Tom. I especially like the Parrots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Tom. 
Fabulous series, the Jaguar shot is hilarious, the Sumatran Tiger is perfect. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> South Lakes Safari Zoo, went to test out the 150-600mm


----------



## snowleo (Jan 29, 2016)

*Lions Basel Zoo*

I would like to share some pictures of lion cubs of the Basel Zoo in Switzerland. As most of the cats they are often lazy (around 20 hours a day), sleeping, taking a nap, lying on a rock, sleeping again...
but sometimes especially the cubs play all together, sometimes one on one. Maybe I should call picture lion003 new as: lion sandwich! I love the expression on the face of the one looking into the camera.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 30, 2016)

These lion photos are great!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 7, 2016)

Zoos are more than just animals! Candleabra aloe photographed recently at Jacksonville Zoo, Florida.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 9, 2016)

Bearizona in Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

azhelishot said:


> Bearizona in Flagstaff, AZ



Very nice picture, azhelishot.


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Not the best technical shot but so incredibly cute 

Granby Zoo, Quebec, Canada




It's a hold up! by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 2, 2016)

Werz said:


> Not the best technical shot but so incredibly cute
> 
> Granby Zoo, Quebec, Canada
> 
> ...


*
Yes very cute indeed!*


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 2, 2016)

A recent one from Fresno Chaffee Zoo (California, USA).
5D3 with 70-200 2_8 L (non IS)


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 3, 2016)

A different angle on a cheetah. Taken last week at Cat Haven in central California. They are deeply involved in conservation projects around the world. You have to go on a guided tour which normally does not provide good photo ops. I have become friends with the owner and he always takes me around personally and lets me get right up against the fence for photos.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 7, 2016)

I would call this picture CATWALK...
Can you imagine why?

;D 8)

These young snowleopards live in the Basel Zoo, Switzerland, and were born on May 29th, 2015. The walking cat is called 'Makaloo'


----------



## snowleo (Mar 7, 2016)

Two more pictures of the snowleopard and lion cubs in Basel Zoo. Some 'catch as cat can' I would like to say.

After a really stormy night a big cardboard box fell into the lions compound. It didn't survive very long. As all cats in the world they just used it to play hard with it. Even the big male has had a good time with it (or with the leftovers of the box / third picture).


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nice pictures, snowleo.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 11, 2016)

Another picture from Cat Haven (same place as cheetah a few posts above). Young male snow leopard.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2016)

Beautiful picture, MrFotoFool.


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 11, 2016)

A few from the Woodland Park Zoo.



The Eye of the Tiger by Joseph Calev, on Flickr



The Nefarious Kermit by Joseph Calev, on Flickr



On Borrowed Time by Joseph Calev, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 11, 2016)

@ kirispupis - Those are great! The one with the lion cub looking up at the security guard is really fun.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 16, 2016)

Don't you want to give him a good belly rub? He looks so innocent and cute : - if it weren't a fully grown male lion, I could really really cuddle him all day long!

;D


----------



## snowleo (Mar 16, 2016)

But his kids don't share my opinion... big cat(ch)!

 ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2016)

kirispupis said:


> A few from the Woodland Park Zoo.



Great shots. Nicely done, kirispupis.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 18, 2016)

Three from yesterday at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. These are JPEGs from camera (5D3) with no cropping and no adjustments (other than downsizing).

Mexican Wolf is 70-200 L (non IS) with 1.4 extender
Great Horned Owl is 70-200 L (non IS)
Huachuca Agave is 100 macro (older non L)


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 7, 2016)

Went back to Arizona Sonora Desert Museum today. Lots of wildflowers inside the new vulture exhibit.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Apr 10, 2016)

San Diego Zoo Safari Park by Jason Witten, on Flickr



San Diego Zoo Safari Park by Jason Witten, on Flickr



San Diego Zoo Safari Park by Jason Witten, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice series, Jason.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Jason. 
Very nice shots of the Cheetah with Cubs. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Apr 11, 2016)

Bald Ibis "Shoot my right profile"


----------



## slclick (Apr 11, 2016)

Lioness and Silverback, San Diego Zoo Safari Park


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2016)

slclick said:


> Lioness and Silverback, San Diego Zoo Safari Park



Very nice shots, slclick.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry, This wild life not in the Zoo, But in our back yard at our rental home in Bonaire Island. Yes about 2 feet long---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## s.smith (Apr 23, 2016)

Foxdude said:


> Korkeasaari, Helsinki zoo, Finland.
> From the event "Night of the cats"



Very nice shot!!!!!

Splendid captures!!!!!


----------



## s.smith (Apr 26, 2016)

chops411 said:


> clouded leopard by chops411, on Flickr
> Nashville Zoo



Stunning portraits! Just beautiful!


----------



## matthias (May 16, 2016)

Siberian tigers in the Vienna Zoo.



 
https://photos.smugmug.com/Wien-2016/i-8WHtWJf/0/O/IMG_0688.jpg

6D, 24-105L


----------



## Kerry B (May 16, 2016)

Taken a while ago at Dartmoor Zoo, Devon. UK


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 20, 2016)

Sumatran tiger cub at San Diego Safari Park. Taken May 12, 2016. 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS) and cropped in some.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Sumatran tiger cub at San Diego Safari Park. Taken May 12, 2016. 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS) and cropped in some.



Very nice shot. Well done MrFotoFool


----------



## Click (May 20, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Taken a while ago at Dartmoor Zoo, Devon. UK



I like this shot. Nicely done, Kerry.


----------



## Kerry B (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 13, 2016)

From the Greater Vancouver Zoo, in Langley, BC.

all with 5D3 and Sigma 150-600C and through fences.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 13, 2016)

@ ryananthony - the black and white zebra is especially nice.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> From the Greater Vancouver Zoo, in Langley, BC.
> 
> all with 5D3 and Sigma 150-600C and through fences.



Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 16, 2016)

Testing out my new (Canon refurbished store) 100-400 ii at Heritage Park Zoo in Prescott, Arizona, USA.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 1, 2016)

Closeup of a bull elephant in the pool during a night opening of Reid Park Zoo (Tucson, USA).
5D3 with 100-400 ii lens.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 3, 2016)

Rainy day today at Reid Park Zoo (Arizona).
5D3 with 100-400 ii.


----------



## azhelishot (Aug 3, 2016)

Phoenix Zoo...Phoenix, AZ


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 3, 2016)

@azhelishot- Nice stuff (from a fellow Arizonan); thanks for posting.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 24, 2016)

Wood bison at Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center.
5D3 with 100-400 ii.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi AZhelishot. 
Really nice shots, I particularly like crayola, great shot. We really enjoyed Phoenix Zoo when we were there, have you been to the Out of Africa Wildlife park? http://outofafricapark.com We had a great day there with the exception of my 40D shutter quitting on me forcing me to use my 300D, how small the buffer was. 
The ride on the truck around the park is (was) well worth it, watch out for the Ostrich, it is true, it will try to eat your P&S camera or mobile phone. 

Cheers, Graham. 



azhelishot said:


> Phoenix Zoo...Phoenix, AZ


----------



## clbayley (Oct 6, 2016)

My best shot so far...

CB


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2016)

clbayley said:


> My best shot so far...
> 
> CB



Nice.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 29, 2016)

Zoo nursery using available fluorescent lights, shot handheld.
5D3 with Sigma 85 EX DG f1.4 (shot wide open at 1.4).


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Zoo nursery using available fluorescent lights, shot handheld.
> 5D3 with Sigma 85 EX DG f1.4 (shot wide open at 1.4).



So cute


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 23, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Last thread is getting long, starting a new one. Post your favorite zoo photos below.
> 
> I will start it off with a recent shot at a summer night opening at Reid Park Zoo. Canon 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS) and 1.4x extender. Racked out to full 280mm (and cropped in post) and wide open at f4 (extender takes one stop away). ISO 2500.


Wonderful photo. Congratulations on this one!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 23, 2016)

sunseeker said:


> Hi.
> Servion Zoo, Switzerland.


Great shot!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's a few of my favorites from the San Francisco, Oakland and Sacramento Zoos.

All hand-held, no cropping.

1.





2. 




3. 




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful series, Tony.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, the Harris Hawk is especially nice.


----------



## amendegw (Feb 3, 2017)

Orangutan
National Zoo, Washington, DC USA


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Animal Kingdom


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 3, 2017)

amendegw said:


> Orangutan
> National Zoo, Washington, DC USA



That's my cousin, Oook. He's hoping to get a job as a Congressional staffer this term.


----------



## amendegw (Feb 3, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> That's my cousin, Oook. He's hoping to get a job as a Congressional staffer this term.



Probably your niece.  Here's her hubby. They're both looking for Congressional Jobs.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

amendegw said:


> Orangutan
> National Zoo, Washington, DC USA



Very nice. Well done, amendegw.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 3, 2017)

amendegw said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > That's my cousin, Oook. He's hoping to get a job as a Congressional staffer this term.
> ...



I asked whether they were interested in White House jobs, but they scowled, shrieked and threw feces. There are some things they just won't do.


----------



## Eladio (Feb 4, 2017)

Artic fox


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 27, 2017)

Eladio said:


> Artic fox


Nice photo. What zoo is this?


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice shot, Eladio.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 13, 2017)

Humboldt penguins, Zoo Vienna (aka Tiergarten Schonbrunn).
5Diii with 24-70 f4L IS.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 13, 2017)

A couple from the San Francisco,CA zoo....5D3.



C69A0970-dpp by Eric Johnson, on Flickr

Black Rhinoceros (Dicers bicornis) at the SF zoo in Oct 2013. Per SF zoo website: A black rhinoceros can weigh up to 3,000 pounds with a body length of 10-12 feet. A thick, wrinkled, tough hide protects the rhino as it pushes through the thorny acacia trees and bushes it likes to eat. The rhino uses its prehensile upper lip to strip nutritious leaves off tough branches. Life span is 35-50 years in the wild. Black rhinos are Critically Endangered and there are only 4,880 left in the world.



C69A0880-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr

Chilean Flamingo (Phoenicopterus chilensis) SF zoo Oct 2013. Per SF zoo website:Flamingos belong to one of the oldest bird groups alive.Chilean flamingos live in shallow brackish salt water lakes, coastal estuaries, and lagoons. Their range includes central Peru, and south along the Andes to Tierra del Fuego.To preserve their rosy color, their diet is high in carotenoids.While average lifespan for a wild flamingo is usually between 20 and 30 years, they may live over 50 years in captivity.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice pictures, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, serendipidy.



Thank you, Click.


----------



## Hastings (Apr 14, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> A couple from the San Francisco,CA zoo....5D3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your second photo reminded me of someone. There was this really tall woman. She is really fair and pretty. I named her "Flamingo" because of her long neck. 
By the way, both two photos are very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 14, 2017)

Hastings said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from the San Francisco,CA zoo....5D3.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Here's a collection of my favorite zoo pics. All hand-held, no cropping.

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> Here's a collection of my favorite zoo pics. All hand-held, no cropping.



Excellent series. Well done, Tony.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Tony Britton said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a collection of my favorite zoo pics. All hand-held, no cropping.
> ...


Thank you, Click.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

I hope you'll enjoy this set. Hand-held, no cropping.

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Another great series, Tony. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow Tony...what a set of jaw-dropping images! Both sets are fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Yes, the Harris Hawk is especially nice.


Thanks very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Wow Tony...what a set of jaw-dropping images! Both sets are fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Another great series, Tony. I especially like the last picture.


Thank you very much!

Tony


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 21, 2017)

Male Malayan tiger at San Diego Zoo (July 2017). Canon 5D3 with 70-200 f2.8L (non IS).


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 7, 2017)

Black leopard cub at Project Survival's Cat Haven in California (July 2017). Edited with PS Elements and Nik plugin to enhance levels etc and remove leash.

1D4 with 70-200 f2.8 (non IS version)


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2017)

I really like this shot. Well done, Fred.


----------



## leadin2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Orangutan at Singapore Zoo. 




Caught me drooling! by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 1, 2017)

A couple from San Diego Zoo last week. I did a short trip out there to test my new 5D4 (replacing a 5D3 and 1D4 that I traded in). I am happy to report the camera is perfect, with the comfortable form factor and resolution of my old 5D3 and the focus tracking speed of my old 1D4.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice pictures, Fred.


----------

